# Pinched Nerve after using new bindings for first time



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

My own hatred for the Cartels aside, this sounds to me more like a boot/binding fit issue. I don't see how a toe strap could do this unless you had a prybar to tighten your ratchets. Does your foot not "like" the gas pedal? Have you ever had toe pain before?


----------



## Jaywho (Apr 21, 2009)

It is not a boot issue, I have been using the same boots for the last 1.5 years, even though they are garbage (last years Burton Moto's). They do need to be replaced, but they are not what is causing my issue. 

I have never had any toe pain before. I believe that the problem is occuring because of the strap that goes over the top of my foot. It seems like it is pressing on a nerve that is causing my problem. 

After reading the review from TheAngrySnowboarder it seems like I am not the only one. He commented on having pressure points while using them too. 

Is there a way around this, or do I need new bindings?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Can you use the toe-strap as a cap strap? The strap covering the front of your boot instead of overtop of the toes. I've used cartels and currently using triads, haven't placed the strap on top of the boot, I've always used it as a capstrap.

Also did you try these binding in a shop or anything or were they bought online? Basically what I'm wondering is if this issue happened when you tested them or just after riding.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I had a similar problem with my Co2s the other day. I haven't used them since last year when they broke and I probably won't be using them again. 

Are you sure it is the toe strap? Mine was the top strap putting pressure on the top of my foot.


----------



## Jaywho (Apr 21, 2009)

It is not a toe strap problem. I am currently using the toe strap as a cap strap, but that is not the issue here. It is caused by the top strap that goes over the arch of my foot. 

With that being said, I purchased them from a reputable dealer around my town, and will be going to see them today to see if they can work something out. I did not try them on in the store as I did not bring my snowboard boots with me to go shopping.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Jaywho said:


> It is not a toe strap problem. I am currently using the toe strap as a cap strap, but that is not the issue here. It is caused by the top strap that goes over the arch of my foot.
> 
> With that being said, I purchased them from a reputable dealer around my town, and will be going to see them today to see if they can work something out. I did not try them on in the store as I did not bring my snowboard boots with me to go shopping.


Gotcha. The next question is have you tried adjusting which setting the heel strap is at? Should be 3 holes on the cartels, top (higher on the foot) middle and bottom. Sorry if this has already been tried, talked to someone the other day on the slopes that didn't know about adjusting them, so I'm just covering all the bases here.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, that is pretty much what I was talking about. That is the one I had trouble with. It just put some weird pressure on the top of my foot and it was hurting after about an hour riding. 

Even if you were able to bring your boots some of those things don't come out until you are on them for a bit.


----------



## 1337 ride (Jan 4, 2010)

iv had the same problem with my ride rx 2010 bindings. except its the ancle strap causing the pain. but it has nothing to do with the bindings in my case, its just my boots that folds like tacos when i tighten my bindings, tried my m8s new boots and there was no pain at all. ima buy some new boots for sure, cuz it really annoys me and my feet are getting numb after a while of riding. my boots doesnt fit very well on my foot either :s


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

Maybe you have an odd pressure point on that spot of your foot or hurt your foot without noticing it prior to boarding. Try some other bindings from a friend or neighbor, and if you get the same thing, it may not be the binding.


----------



## Jaywho (Apr 21, 2009)

My original setup is a Burton Deuce with Burton Custom bindings, and I do not have that issue at all. It is only when I use the Cartels that it occurs.


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

I thought this thread was a bit crazy, at first. For a long time I have been using my Burton P1 wingtips and I always had pain in my feet, I just accepted it as a part of riding. But then today I tried out my new 390's and I had no pain at all! Maybe bindings are like boots and just fit everyone diffrently?


----------

